# The difference between boys and girls



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The boys "Feed us please"








The boys "Please" notice the girl in the back








Me "willow don't you want s cookie?"
Willow "what do you think"









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hahaha, perfect captions! 

Ozzy is so cute  It's hard to remember when your photos were of just 2!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes Donna, you have hit the hammer on the nail with those captions!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love my boys. Clearly as I have two. They are so easy but that girl...... She completes our life. Just the right mix of fresh, fun and lovable.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA! Lady would be up there with the boys...come on!!! I WANT TREAT!!!!!!!! lol!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> HAHA! Lady would be up there with the boys...come on!!! I WANT TREAT!!!!!!!! lol!


Oh she wanted a treat. She just wanted it brought to her. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Willow is totally awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Oh she wanted a treat. She just wanted it brought to her.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


and why not?!
I love a girl with attitude. The name Scarlet would have suited her too.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> and why not?!
> I love a girl with attitude. The name Scarlet would have suited her too.


She is my baby girl. I spoil her rotten. I can't help it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I suspect you spoil ALL of your dogs 

My girls are too greedy to risk me not bringing them a treat - I always doll out in age order and Dot does a bouncy sit because she is soooo excited.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My girls would also be up with the boys! Greedy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I suspect you spoil ALL of your dogs
> 
> My girls are too greedy to risk me not bringing them a treat - I always doll out in age order and Dot does a bouncy sit because she is soooo excited.


AH the bouncy sit.Ozzy is very good at that one.


----------

